# WANTED - a dairy (preferably nubian) doe who's in milk



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a dairy nanny who is either pregnant or already in milk. I am in Southern PA (close to MD, WV & Ohio). I want "her" for milk for my daughter and I.

Anyone know of any for sale ??


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

How about here Julie?

http://griffinhillfarm.com/sale.html

I'll look for some other places.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Sara ! 

I actually did come across these nubians for sale on the griffin website - but the ad has been there for months. So I don't know how often they update their site. I SHOULD email them though just to see if I get lucky and they still have the nubians for sale. hmmm ... maybe I will.
[marq=up]
Thanksforlookinforme!Iappreciateit:)[/marq]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she said she was in the hospital so to call her if you see something you want.

It is with the try.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Julie,

Lady will be for sale after she kids next year.

Let me know if you would be interested!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Julie,

I was talking to Mom this afternoon after she got off of work. We have decided that we would let Lady go now...bred to Cass. I know you said you just want one for milk, but these kids should do fairly decent in the showring if you decided to show...


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

OH really ? well how much is your momming asking for her ? And when is she due to kid ?


----------

